# world cup



## Rebecca s-g (Mar 29, 2010)

i would like to know where is the best pub to watch the world cup and why ?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Rebecca s-g said:


> i would like to know where is the best pub to watch the world cup and why ?


Depends on where you live but

Goodfellas, Bur Dubai - Loads of screens, cheap beer, huge portions for food. 

Byblos, Tecom - again loads of screens, big western/football clientele so good atmosphere. Food is pretty rotten though so eat first.

Dubliners, Garhoud - best pint of Guiness in Dubai and excellent pub food. It's an Irish/Scottish bar though so will be lacking in atmosphere for England games (if that's what you're after) but a nice spot to watch neutral fixtures in.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Depends where you are.

Last world cup had everything from the tent at Double Deckers where it was nearly impossible to get a beer cos of the crowds to great places like Goodfellas and Time bar in Bur Dubai (Both part of Rammee Group) where they had great drink deals and didn't get too full.

I would think that everywhere will be a lot quieter this time around though, and Waxy's has just had a re-fit too.

This is Time out's take on it...

I'd go with mr Rossi and allways suggest Goodfellas - providing you're near Bur Dubai of course, cheap(ish) beer and plenty of screens.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> This is Time out's take on it...


As I understand it though the WC is only on Jazeera Sports and quite a few bars don't have this. Still Fibbers (SZR) and The Underground (JBR) should also be good enough.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Not keen on Underground, too expensive and full of scousers....


----------



## Rebecca s-g (Mar 29, 2010)

thanks guys i was told the grandeur sports bar was quite good?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Rebecca s-g said:


> thanks guys i was told the grandeur sports bar was quite good?


Dunno, not been, but if this is the pic, it looks a bit sad!

http://www.grandeurhotel.com/images/restaurants_outlets/rst_out_03.htm


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Where is Goodfellas?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

It will be shown in loads of places. Many hotels are setting up rooms & screens for it to. As usual the info will be clear just as it all starts 

17 days to go!
-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> It will be shown in loads of places. Many hotels are setting up rooms & screens for it to. As usual the info will be clear just as it all starts
> 
> 17 days to go!
> -


More than likely 7 days after it starts if the last one is anything to go by.

Let's face it the average (Western) footy fan wants 5 things:-

*Proper TV coverage. *That means with English commentary and no subtitles - and plenty of them too for different games going on at the same time.
*Cheap beer.* That means CHEAP BEER, look, you guys buy it in for less than AED10/pint or AED5 can/bottle, so do 5 beers (draught or bottles) for AED80 during games.
*Half decent food* Cos some people want to eat too. Nothing fancy go with the basics, like steaks, burgers, chips, chilli, curry.
*No entry charge*. We don't want to be ripped off, but entry could be AED 80 including 5 beers...
*Quick service* with plenty of waitresses - and ensure they DON'T all stand around the till.

Simple really.

And make sure it's well publicised, especially if it's a new place 

Also a lot of the matches are kicking off late evening, how about some entertainment before the game - a few girls in mini skirts dancing and singing makes the atmosphere swing - as long as they have some idea what to do.

Just my thoughts....


----------



## Dubaiman (May 28, 2010)

*Good question*

It is very importanat and valuable question
I am looking for some good place with entertainment specially with music and place to dance after watching the game if u have the mood.


----------

